# Opinion of USSD



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about USSD/have any positive or negative feelings for it?
IMHO, overall, the systems like any system, depends on the instructor. I've seen two studios, and both seem pretty decent, one i even went to for many years. Just curious about what others think of the system/their personal experiences with it.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 7, 2012)

Every one (six) that I have seen have generally sucked.   Actually I just checked out one fairly recently for my sister who had moved to a new location and was interested in martial arts for her son.  Unfortunately they kept the trend up, very very commercial, what I saw wasn't impressive.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 7, 2012)

That's sort of the feeling i've gotten actually. Because the two that i've seen, like i said, are great, but the one i trained at invited some blackbelts from california (i'm from new york) to train with us for a week, and they were EXTREMELY subpar for black belts. Wasn't sure if the ones near me were the exception, or the ones (they were from multiple studios) that the california black belts came from were the exception.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 7, 2012)

the average ussd school sucks 9 ways from sunday.

ussd
ata

same same


----------



## Gentle Fist (Sep 7, 2012)

do a quick search on here for USSD, and you will see the multiple discussions already regarding their business practices...

I have yet to find a legit USSD school that wasn't solely commercial.


----------



## MJS (Sep 8, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> Does anyone know anything about USSD/have any positive or negative feelings for it?
> IMHO, overall, the systems like any system, depends on the instructor. I've seen two studios, and both seem pretty decent, one i even went to for many years. Just curious about what others think of the system/their personal experiences with it.



Given that they're an offshoot of Villari, no, I'm not impressed.  I started in a Villari school.  Had I known then, what I know now, I'd never have joined.  Fortunately, I learned my lesson and moved on long ago..lol.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 12, 2012)

I have visited two and have seen people who seemed to be having a hard time standing up and moving without falling down. I was also given the commercial hard sell and the usual BS. If I were you, I'd go elsewhere. Anywhere else.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> do a quick search on here for USSD, and you will see the multiple discussions already regarding their business practices...
> 
> I have yet to find a legit USSD school that wasn't solely commercial.



This.  There are MANY older threads here on USSD and Villari.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

I've read all your comments, and read some of the older posts about people''s personal experience with USSD, even one going through a class, and it is EXTREMELY different from the classes and instruction that i have had. For starters, rather than being someone in his 20's who's a 1st to third degree (which is what it seems most of the schools has)  he was about 50 (i think, never asked his age) and a 6th degree when i switched schools due to college. And either him or one of the many class instructors was always paying attention to what was going on, and that we were learning correctly...honestly, im ind of shocked to hear just how bad some of the other ones are. I knew some were bad, but not nearly as bad as some of these threads make them seem, makes me happy i didn't waste 10 years of my life at one of those ones, and got lucky instead.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 12, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> I've read all your comments, and read some of the older posts about people''s personal experience with USSD, even one going through a class, and it is EXTREMELY different from the classes and instruction that i have had. For starters, rather than being someone in his 20's who's a 1st to third degree (which is what it seems most of the schools has)  he was about 50 (i think, never asked his age) and a 6th degree when i switched schools due to college. And either him or one of the many class instructors was always paying attention to what was going on, and that we were learning correctly...honestly, im ind of shocked to hear just how bad some of the other ones are. I knew some were bad, but not nearly as bad as some of these threads make them seem, makes me happy i didn't waste 10 years of my life at one of those ones, and got lucky instead.



The problem with USSD/Villari (and many other large commercial chains/organizations) is that they sold franchises for the top end people to make money and the faster they grew the faster the quality was lowered.  There are some schools that have quality training with knowledgeable instructors who train their students properly.  They are just in the vast minority and as with most things, people with the bad experiences tend to talk about them alot more than people who may have had a good experience.

The most important thing is do YOU get value from the training?


----------



## UKS (Sep 13, 2012)

I went in one years back just to check out the place and the BB student wasnt friendly at all. When the Head instructor was notified that I was there he took me into his office and pulled out a contract and tryed to sign me up. I asked if i could watch a class and he decliend and he wanted to give me a free privet lesson in the middle of the week around 2pm, now I dont know about you but I work at that time of the day and the USSD instructor couldnt seem to understand that.

They wanted to charge me 165$ a month witch I think is way to high. I wasnt impressed at all, I didnt even get to see any material eather. I kind of felt like i was at a car dealer ship.lol

This MA school isnt for me, Good luck in your quest.


----------

